# Help My wife wants to leave me, i feel lost



## jaws21 (Oct 28, 2009)

My name is Byron, I am married to the most beautiful girl in the world, we have 2 boys that are the world to me.
My wife and I have been together since March of 2004, we have been through many challenges during through out the last five years.. I messed up a lot in the past, will go out and drink a lot and stayed out late many times, Once we became pregnant that was modified, I knew I needed to grow up and be a man.. I grew up in L.A. and that is what I met my wife, we worked in the restaurant industry so we used to go out a lot and party which is the life of most restaurant people.
We moved to Maryland where she grew up, better quality of life and cheaper, I got a decent job got into financing and was able to provide a good living. I still went out but only once in a while since I didn't know too many people here, my wife went out more often that I did( I guess here is where the problems are by going out alone without the other because we wanted to save money on the sitters. I stayed out about 6 times all together and got home around 5am all times because I had to wait to sober up to drive.. She felt like I was doing something else, to make up for it I didn't go out for a while.. as of last year i drink minimal and barely go out and if I do go out i'm home no later than 1230am, I try not to go out without her.. Well in May of this year after I got laid off from my last job, we I was jobless for 2 months, since May she started going out lots and stayed out over night quite a few times, I told her that I will put it behind because she had to put up with me a few years back.. I show as much affection to her as I can, our sex life I thought was really good, and I thought I was very romantic.. Well this all change this past Saturday night, she went out with her friends again, I'm always home with the kids when she goes out, never mind she is only home on Mondays and Tuesdays because she had to take a promotion during my unemployment so it meant more hours, I got my job back on June and started doing really good, she still wanted to work more because she wanted to contribute more towards the bills but also because she wanted to get ahead in her company. Well like I was saying she went out on Saturday and never came back home until 1230pm the next day Sunday our family day!!, she called me at 630am to apologized that she got to drunk and she will be home soon, 6 hours later she showed up.. she said she needed some time to think, she said she hasn't been happy and satisfied by me, she told me that I didn't give her love and sex was a joke???, I got really mad and told asked her where she had stayed, she said at a friends house in downtown, we live about 30 min from there.. I asked with who, she said her friend Caylin, How come I never heard of her?? she said because she works there.. well I was really hurt and got suspicious of why this all of the sudden when I have changed for the better, they have a really good life, big house, good car, food, school.. things that I never had I make sure they do I have been going to therapy for the last year to make me a better husband and father.. well I went to the computer and check phone records, there was a number that was there so many times back an forth, not to exaggerate but they texted each other at least 300 times through out the night, I asked whose number that was, she said it could have been one of her female friends she mentioned three of them, I said well I only see this number pretty much all night so you should know who it is, I'm going to call it now I said, she said no don't I didn't want to tell you because you will get mad is this guys Andrew an old friend.. well what were you guys talking about so much through text and phone calls, oh just BS stuff.. well it seems to much for me specially since you were not answering the phone when i called you to make sure you were ok, but you were talking on with him though??.. She blew up and told me that she has not been happy for a while, I said why didn't you tell me this on Tuesday when I took you to a nice dinner?? during dinner I asked her how she was doing and that I loved her much and that things looked really bright for us, she said yes that she was very happy.. I can't understand why she didnt tell me that then.. she was very physical and started swinging at me I told her to I was going to call her mom to come and get her, she said F... U if you call her I will never forgive you.. she told me that we needed to separate and that she needed me to pack my stuff and leave.. my two kids witnessed this and I told her that I don't want the kids to see this and that I will leave so she could cool down, she still told me to come back and get my stuff, so I came back and had to find a place to stay..
She is still talking to that guy every night until wee hours of the night, I am a mess because I don't want to lose her and my kids.. how come did she asked me to leave when she is the one who messed up??? I have been telling her everyday that I love her and she is my soul mate,

Is she emotionally cheating on me??? because I never have.. what to do, I know I'm not perfect but i have come a long way to be a better husband, as a father to my kids her family and friends glorify me because they have seen how I take care of them.
What should I do, I promise to myself not to look at the phone records online because that really kills me.. she told me that she loved me and that she wasn't and has never cheated on me; however, on her facebook there was a message from that Andrew saying "miss you" so I am really confused praying to god that is not what I think.

Please help!!


----------



## aberrant (Oct 29, 2009)

I feel for you dude, I am going through a similar situation right now. I wish I had some advice for you but I am just as lost.


----------

